# Best mods



## cheesy999 (May 20, 2011)

i've heard quite recently of a lot of forum members modding their equipment. (amps, headphones, sound cards, mp3 players etc)

What i want to create is a sort of database of the best and most effective mods that TPU members have done to their equipment, focusing on (but not exclusive to) audiovisual equipment.

*DVD/Blue-ray players*
1:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2286811&postcount=808

*Headphones*
1:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2290775&postcount=7 - hd 205 ear cup mod

*Sound Cards*
1:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2290784&postcount=8


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2011)

I'm the best mod.

/thread.

Perhaps this should go in the Cases modding and Electronics section?


----------



## Frederik S (May 20, 2011)

Grado SR-60. Add some silicone or better yet dynamat goop to the back of the driver, and get rid of the horrid stock cable. Then quater mod a set of HD414 pads and witness the night and day difference.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm the best mod.
> 
> /thread.
> 
> Perhaps this should go in the Cases modding and Electronics section?



i don't think so as i wanted this to be particularly focused around Audio equipment as well as other things

i just thought it would be nice - we have a database of useful programs why not a database of useful modifications

members can write or link to a quick walk-through of the mod and we can have it in those spoiler bracket things

EG:Headphones



Spoiler



1:better sound





Spoiler



2:better comfort



Sound card


Spoiler



1:replacing dac's



(thats just some stuff i made up to show what it'll be like)


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think so as i wanted this to be particularly focused around Audio equipment as well as other things
> 
> i just thought it would be nice - we have a database of useful programs why not a database of useful modifications



Like this
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2286811&postcount=808

And for a extremely easy mod i put a laptop cooler with a 230mm fan blowing upwards to suck hot air from A/V which helps the already installed 120mm one..


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i don't think so as i wanted this to be particularly focused around Audio equipment as well as other things



Sounds good.


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

Headphones:  Sennheiser HD-205

Cups/pads are way too small to fit over your ears, unless you tuck your ears into them which can be uncomfortable.  I took the pads off a larger set of phones that I didn't care for and stitched 'em so they just slip right over the HD-205 pads.  Now my ears go inside the larger pads and rest on the smaller ones.  It's much more comfortable.

I probably did a bad job explaining that, so I can post pics upon request (probably would be good for the ghetto mods thread too lol).

edit:  Pics

As you can see, these cups/pads are pretty small.







So I grabbed these off an old pair of phones that I didn't care for.






And stitched some stretchy fabric I got off a speaker grill on the back of 'em.






So now they slip on over top the smaller pads like so.


----------



## Swamp Monster (May 20, 2011)

I changed Opamp of my Creative X-FI Platinum's front I/O device (headphone out). It sounds a lot better now. 
Thread is somewhere on this forum and instructions are the same as modifiying a sound card itself.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140370


----------



## Ra97oR (May 21, 2011)

Xonar Essence range, swapping out stock opamp for better ones. Bypassing the decouple caps.


----------



## Sasqui (May 21, 2011)

I built my own shelf size cabinet speakers (they are truly excellent if I don't say), does that count?


----------



## micropage7 (May 21, 2011)

mod is personal touch. no matter what it returns to the modder. so the value of modding is not just from people but from the one who do that


----------



## cheesy999 (May 21, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I built my own shelf size cabinet speakers (they are truly excellent if I don't say), does that count?



only if you can make instructions


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

Just remembered, not a mod, but a repair.  I bought some speakers from a thrift store with surrounds that had rotted out, then replaced the surrounds with a kit from speakerworks.  The site has instructions for figuring what kit to buy and each kit comes with everything you need and some really great instructions.  Sorry if that sounds like I'm advertising them lol


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

See sig for answer


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> See sig for answer


psst, this is about A/V mods 
Your deskmod is pretty sweet though


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2011)

There was a mod where i used different speaker to what i was ment to!

... Thanks


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

Added pics to my previous post for the HD-205s


----------



## imperialreign (May 27, 2011)

Post after some testing from replacing LM4562 OPAMPs to AD8599 on a Fatal1ty: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=884307&postcount=689

In the X-FI thread, first page, I explained how to enable/mod front panel connectivity on the older X-FI cards: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40613

Excellent thread by *trodas* on modding the X-FI cards with new capacitors - lot's of good information/testing with different OPAMPs on these boards: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23582

Of note - I _still_ have a new DAC and ADC to install on one of these cards - I just haven't gotten around to tackling this tedious project, yet (lots of small feet on these chips ).


----------

